# Ecran iPod touch blanc



## Crystalkube (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, suite a une chute, mon iPod touch a la vitre tactile brisée (fonctionne encore, j'entend le "clic" quand je dévérouille) et un ecran blanc avec une felure.
J'ai pensé a commander un nouvel ecran sur ifixit, mais cela reglera-t'il le probleme ?
Pouvez vous me donner des reponses svp.
Merci d'avance
Crystalkube


----------



## Crystalkube (2 Octobre 2010)

aidez moi s'il vous plait


----------



## un espion (28 Juin 2011)

salut !
Je ne sais pas si ça servirai vraiment de changer l'écran mais si ton IPOD a le même problème que le mien, il suffit de le rechauffer (en le mettant sous ta couette par exemple!)
Bonne chance !


----------



## Larme (28 Juin 2011)

Suis également ce fil-là qui semble avoir le même problème...


----------



## RKei (29 Juin 2011)

un espion a dit:


> salut !
> Je ne sais pas si ça servirai vraiment de changer l'écran mais si ton IPOD a le même problème que le mien, il suffit de le rechauffer (en le mettant sous ta couette par exemple!)
> Bonne chance !




tiens marrante cette technique. 
j'avais eu un problème similaire, faute de motivation je l'avais balancé...


----------

